
Izm.js - midrissi
https://github.com/izmjs/izmjs
======
midrissi
I have recently open-sourced a new NodeJS boilerplate.

This is a small introduction video that demonstrates how the boilerplate can
help you to build faster, beautiful and more documented APIs:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqrCH25qjP8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqrCH25qjP8)

The boilerplate helps you as well to organize your projects into small and
reusable functional modules.

Functional modules can be added simply by cloning (or copying) them into the
"modules" folder, and then install the dependencies.

I have already written some functional modules:

devtools: Helps you to achieve some basic tasks such as translating sentences,
generating postman documentation of the whole project, viewing/installing
dependencies graphically, configuring env variables... The source code can be
found here:
[https://github.com/izmjs/devtools](https://github.com/izmjs/devtools)

Chat FM: A simple chat module. A Redis server can be configured to ensure the
scalability. [https://github.com/izmjs/chat-fm](https://github.com/izmjs/chat-
fm)

Files manager: A simple files manager module. It uses GridFS to store the
files. [https://github.com/izmjs/files-fm](https://github.com/izmjs/files-fm)

I am looking for developers who can help me documenting and writing more tests
for the project.

Please, star and share the repository

------
dectroo
Very cool project. Thanks for sharing

